# 2017 Chevy Cruze hatchback spied for the first time, coming to US



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like the rear doors will carry over from the sedan version, Unlike the rendering that was released a few months ago.

Can't wait for the Diesel, and maybe a 6sp manual!!!! 

Ken


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like the profile of an Astra.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't know if I like the rear of it. Looks kinda weird, maybe not so much once the camouflage is off.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Seen some buick verano hatch shots a few days back from china, we may get this car as well. 

Buick unveils new Verano hatchback in Guangzhou


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Google "Opel Astra 2016". There is an image that looks exactly like the OP's image. Only difference is the grill.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll take one in white please


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

looks like it's gonna have a phatt asss. sorry fat, not phat


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Spies smies. I find it odd there isn't the least bit of motion blur. It like the car is staged.

The grill looks like it should have a Toyota emblem there.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Spies smies. I find it odd there isn't the least bit of motion blur. It like the car is staged.
> 
> The grill looks like it should have a Toyota emblem there.


I was thinking Holden for the emblem.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

If the spy picture is indeed the U.S. version, unless someone from Lordstown says different, I'd bet the Cruze hatchback is built over there and shipped here for sale as a Cruze. I ordered a Saturn Astra in 2008 made in the Opel plant in Europe. I'd still be driving it if GM hadn't lost it in shipment in the U.S. for over three months. Here's a better shot:

http://gmauthority.com/blog/2015/12...-hatchback-shows-its-face-for-the-first-time/


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

If that's what we're getting...not sure how I feel about the body panels jutting up to that black section between the C-D pillars, but it will probably be muted with black paint. As long as it's not clown car styling (Honda Fit), or the boy racer thing (Ford Focus), I don't care too much. The current Audi'esque styling is nice, but it seems like all economy cars are moving towards this Asian jellybean styling, or whatever you want to call it. Guess it's just the reality of global platforms.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Mazda 3ish, which is a good thing. Only problem will probably be close mid 20's once it comes out here in the US (if it comes), I would like one in a deep red


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

We have this already, 2015 Astra with 2.0L turbo engine.

New Holden Astra, Prepare To Be Thrilled! 2015 Holden Astra - Holden.com.au


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, but will the U.S. get a VXR level hatch? Not Bloody Likely! Saw a Focus ST hatch at the gas station the other day. If Ford can sell them, why can't GM? BTW, the exhaust note of the ST was just about dead on perfect. Mellow, throaty, but not loud or harsh.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Yeah, but will the U.S. get a VXR level hatch? Not Bloody Likely! Saw a Focus ST hatch at the gas station the other day. If Ford can sell them, why can't GM? BTW, the exhaust note of the ST was just about dead on perfect. Mellow, throaty, but not loud or harsh.


This comparison is a bit old, but still interesting if you want a quick 4.

Ford Focus XR5 Turbo v HSV VXR v Mazda3 MPS v RenaultSport Megane 225 F1 v VW Golf GTI - motoring.com.au


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

There's a bunch of good lookin' 5 doors out there. What I'm looking at isn't one of them.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Seen some buick verano hatch shots a few days back from china, we may get this car as well.
> 
> Buick unveils new Verano hatchback in Guangzhou


I concur.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll buy it. I'm serious.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> If the spy picture is indeed the U.S. version, unless someone from Lordstown says different, I'd bet the Cruze hatchback is built over there and shipped here for sale as a Cruze.


The article below says the 2016+ cruze hatchback is going to be built in Mexico. Just like the crewcab silverado(also built in Mexico), I will never be buying one. 

Detroit's Big Three accelerate plans to build more small cars in Mexico | Reuters


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Was intending on getting one of these to replace the wife's Sonic hatch, but after seeing these pics I'm not a big fan. I was hoping it would look more like the wagon version of the current Cruze that is sold overseas. May just stick with the sedan. Or maybe it will grow on me when it's officially unveiled and unwrapped!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> Was intending on getting one of these to replace the wife's Sonic hatch, but after seeing these pics I'm not a big fan. I was hoping it would look more like the wagon version of the current Cruze that is sold overseas. May just stick with the sedan. Or maybe it will grow on me when it's officially unveiled and unwrapped!


Exactly my thoughts. I was pretty excited when I heard about it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

If the 2nd gen. Cruze hatchback is assembled in Mexico, that's a deal breaker for me. I'll still watch it for a year, but I'm not expecting it to have the same build quality as Lordstown.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> If the 2nd gen. Cruze hatchback is assembled in Mexico, that's a deal breaker for me. I'll still watch it for a year, but I'm not expecting it to have the same build quality as Lordstown.


For me its not all about quality, its about keeping jobs in america. GM put food on my table growing up, and thousands of other family's in my area. I seen the struggles those same family's had when they closed the plant, luckily my father was already retired. 

Its a no brainer for GM to make this move, not much profit in these cheap cars if you have to pay your employees a good wage and benefits with unions always demanding more. This could be a stepping stone for all production to move to mexico at some point, so I speak my mind with my wallet.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> For me its not all about quality, its about keeping jobs in america. GM put food on my table growing up, and thousands of other family's in my area. I seen the struggles those same family's had when they closed the plant, luckily my father was already retired.
> 
> Its a no brainer for GM to make this move, not much profit in these cheap cars if you have to pay your employees a good wage and benefits with unions always demanding more. This could be a stepping stone for all production to move to mexico at some point, so I speak my mind with my wallet.


Ford, GM and Toyota are pulling out of Australian manufacture in the next 2 years. I don't care how good the imported replacements are it will be anything but these 3 from now on from me.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Ford, GM and Toyota are pulling out of Australian manufacture in the next 2 years. I don't care how good the imported replacements are it will be anything but these 3 from now on from me.


What's left that's domestic to you?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> For me its not all about quality, its about keeping jobs in america. GM put food on my table growing up, and thousands of other family's in my area. I seen the struggles those same family's had when they closed the plant, luckily my father was already retired.
> 
> Its a no brainer for GM to make this move, not much profit in these cheap cars if you have to pay your employees a good wage and benefits with unions always demanding more. This could be a stepping stone for all production to move to mexico at some point, so I speak my mind with my wallet.


Exactly! Build quality = Reliability. Those jobs will come back if the product is poor, but I won't buy it if it's made down there. Dying to see what the part 583 report shows on it when it goes on sale.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> What's left that's domestic to you?


Nothing. Everything will be imported, and with no local competition, prices will sky-rocket.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> What's left that's domestic to you?


This is Australia's vehicle manufacturing industry for the future.

*AUSTRALIA could soon be shipping next-generation, blast-proof armoured vehicles overseas.*
THE federal government is equipping the army with 1100 locally-built Hawkei protected vehicles and more than 1000 trailers, under a $1.3 billion deal with defence contractor Thales.
The project is expected to create over 170 regional jobs in the Victorian city of Bendigo and a further 60 for the state.The Hawkei vehicles, an upgrade of the widely-recognised Bushmasters, will better protect soldiers and allow them to operate in high-risk areas with a range of blast and ballistic protective features.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Use to call these a station wagon, had a couple of these, could move the rear seat backs forward, toss in a sleeping bag and take a nap. Also good for the kids on a long trip, could do the same thing, but was way before child car seat laws.

But this was in a vehicle like this.










Ha, could even pull a relatively large camper.

Not sure what the Cruze station wagon has to offer in more rear end space, trunk lid only sticks out about 14", a bit more head room. Guess they could also call it an SUV depending on what side of the bed marketing gets up on that day.

Only way to tell is to wait until they come out, see one at your friendly Chevy dealer and play with it.

See the number of SUV's and pickup truck sales really increased this last year because gas is a couple of cents cheaper. Smaller cars are taking a beating on sales.

But when the price of gas goes up, could pick up an SUV real cheap, not anything new, been going on this way for the last 40+ years. Not a fair profit item, strictly supply and demand. Of course with more of these gas guzzlers on the road, the price of gas will skyrocket again, and all of us will be hurting. Because the demand will be greater.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Overseas they have both a Hatchback and a wagon model of cruze. The hatchback is typically the same length as the sedan, but gains a larger rear trunk opening and slightly taller rear doors(less rake compared to the sedan). Even though the Hatchback isn't any longer, that bigger rear opening is sure handy for hauling larger items. The wagon goes further and adds a couple feet to the car. 

I'm just under 6ft, I have a hard time getting my head into the rear of the cruze sedan unless I put my head in first an practically lay down. I had to get something out of the trunk via the rear seat folded down, try sitting on the folded seat this issue is 1000X worse.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah would be nice to carry that slightly larger box once in a great while, but never a large flat screen, certainly not a washer or dryer.

Ha, also on the taller side, only vehicle I own where I don't have to duct my head is my motorhome. Well not the Supra either if I put the removable top back in the hatch. But if I do this, no more room for anything else. LOL. 

Said this before about that Italian Ford C-Max, can carry as much as seven passengers or even have enough space for all the luggage of two families, gets 55 mpg on diesel with a six speed manual, would buy one in an instant if they sold a vehicle like that here. But they don't. Not much longer than the Cruze and that mini-van sliding door for the rear doors, no problem tying up my grandson in that thing.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Overseas they have both a Hatchback and a wagon model of cruze. The hatchback is typically the same length as the sedan, but gains a larger rear trunk opening and slightly taller rear doors(less rake compared to the sedan). Even though the Hatchback isn't any longer, that bigger rear opening is sure handy for hauling larger items. The wagon goes further and adds a couple feet to the car.
> 
> I'm just under 6ft, I have a hard time getting my head into the rear of the cruze sedan unless I put my head in first an practically lay down. I had to get something out of the trunk via the rear seat folded down, try sitting on the folded seat this issue is 1000X worse.



My daughter's 15 1.6T SRI-V Hatchback and my 2012 CDX diesel for you to compare.

View attachment 171481


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Aussie said:


> My daughter's 15 1.6T SRI-V Hatchback and my 2012 CDX diesel for you to compare.
> 
> View attachment 171481


The current generation hatchback is a beautiful car, not really liking the new one. Can easily see the slightly larger rear door on the hatch in your photo, I would like that.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Double post..


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

@Aussie How much for shipping on your daughters car? Haha kidding, I wish they brought them here sooner though. How much can I get a sri-v emblem for, pm me please.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> @*Aussie* How much for shipping on your daughters car? Haha kidding, I wish they brought them here sooner though. How much can I get a sri-v emblem for, pm me please.


Car is 8 weeks old and is a 6m, quite nice to drive. It would most likely beat the diesel in a quarter mile drag, but the diesel has more relaxed highway performance, although both are really great for touring.

I hope this link works.

http://www.originalpartsgroup.com.au/BADGE-HOLDEN-CRUZE-sriV-BOOT.html


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I think the hatch is much more appeasing to look at than the sedan even a sporty coupe would be nice


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I see Chevy has a info page up for the 2017 cruze hatchback: All-New 2017 Cruze Hatchback Car | Chevrolet


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

I personally, don't like the looks of the Cruze wagon...nor the 15+ Cruze models. I think the Cruze, lost it's good "looks" after 2014. Just my opinion..


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I think for 2017+ model years a diesel engine should be an available option in all body style cruze's and should be available in any trim.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, if timing is of any value to the rocket scientists involved with Chevrolet marketing, I don't think you could ask for a better opportunity to market the reimagined Cruze with its next generation clean diesel.
Currently the only player is Benz......no sales on V dub and Audi so it can be assumed there is a good sized potential buying audience out there.

But, knowing the history of the corporation, I wouldn't be shocked to see them miss another opportunity.
Hope they surprise me (for a change).

Rob


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

GM and ford are excellent for missing opportunities


----------

